# Резорбция (уменьшение) межпозвонковой грыжи диска



## Александр Ткачев (15 Июн 2018)

В начале 2018 года мы сделали веселый мультфильм, о том, что такое резорбция (уменьшение) межпозвонковой грыжи. Думаю, будет интересно и коллегам и пациентам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2018)

Хороший мультик. Правильный.
Показывать пациентам можно?
.


----------



## Georg_I (15 Июн 2018)

IX Съезд Ассоциации хирургов-вертебрологов (RASS) c Образовательным курсом Общества Исследования Сколиоза (SRS Worldwide Course – 2018 (WWC)) «Хирургическая вертебрология: достижения и нерешенные вопросы»


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2018)

Нет заблуждения.
И уже много лет.
Есть незнания врачей.
Познавательно.

При резорбции есть осложнения. Не от резорбции, а от обострения заболевания.
Причем процент осложнение от операции и процент осложнений от "обострения" приблизительно равны (имхо).
Но во втором случае, это зависит от пациента, что легко регулируемо.

Все надо делать по показаниям.
И хирурги делают операции по показаниям, только не всегда объясняют, что делают не по неотложным, а по плановым.
И у них готов ответ, что они всего лишь ускоряют переход от одной фазы к другой.
И при хорошем раскладе 90-98% (имхо) на работу через 1-3 месяца после операции, а не 6- и более, из которых 30% все равно пойдут на операцию.

Упрощать нельзя. Надо каждый случай рассматривать с клинической, индивидуальной и социальной стороны.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (16 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хороший мультик. Правильный.
> Показывать пациентам можно?
> .


 
Показывать конечно можно )


----------



## горошек (16 Июн 2018)

Georg_I написал(а):


> IX Съезд Ассоциации хирургов-вертебрологов (RASS) c Образовательным курсом Общества Исследования Сколиоза (SRS Worldwide Course – 2018 (WWC)) «Хирургическая вертебрология: достижения и нерешенные вопросы»...


Что же получается: применение НПВП при грыжах только во вред её уменьшения? А назначают их всенепременно. Или я что-то не поняла?


----------



## Александр Ткачев (17 Июн 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Что же получается: применение НПВП при грыжах только во вред её уменьшения? А назначают их всенепременно. Или я что-то не поняла?


 Пока речь идет в основном про кортикостериоды, с НПВС не все так однозначно.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (22 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Упрощать нельзя. Надо каждый случай рассматривать с клинической, индивидуальной и социальной стороны


Полностью согласен


----------



## Ирина_A.80. (31 Окт 2018)

АлександрТ написал(а):


> Полностью согласен


Здравствуйте Александр! 
А можно по подробнее про этот метод?


----------

